# My baby angoras are here!



## DianeS (Jan 9, 2011)

Yippee! 

I have at least eight. There may be one or two more wiggling underneath, but I didn't want to disturb them enough to be sure. 

Here's a pic. You can see at least seven of them in it.






Can someone explain the colors to me? I haven't researched skin and fur colors at all yet. Figured I'd see what I got first. 

My first rabbit babies!


----------



## AkTomboy (Jan 9, 2011)

:bun cuties


----------



## dbunni (Jan 10, 2011)

It is hard at day one on English ... but my guess right now would be white (REW), tort, and black.  Give them a couple of days and take a pix.  Will be able to guess better then.  When the eyes open is when I do my best on colors.  The coat has started to come in and the patterns are defined.

Congrats!


----------



## rabbitlady4433 (Jan 10, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------

